# 6 p's vs. baby bluegill



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

just wondering how many days do you think it'll be before the 6 p's turn on the 3" bluegill without feeding the p's. the p's are about 4"-5.5"


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

angeli697 said:


> just wondering how many days do you think it'll be before the 6 p's turn on the 3" bluegill without feeding the p's. the p's are about 4"-5.5"


Is the bluegill already in the tank??
Man, any 6 pygos I've ever had would have made a snack of that guy the second it hit the water.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> just wondering how many days do you think it'll be before the 6 p's turn on the 3" bluegill without feeding the p's. the p's are about 4"-5.5"


Is the bluegill already in the tank??
Man, any 6 pygos I've ever had would have made a snack of that guy the second it hit the water.
[/quote]
yea its been in the tank for aobut 2 days now, i had 2 goldfish in there before that one and they disapeard. but my bluegill is still hanging in there.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

The bluegills are very reselant even against p's I give it 2 weeks


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

kfreeman said:


> The bluegills are very reselant even against p's I give it 2 weeks


2 WEEKS?!?!?! OMG!!! LOL. THEY'D PROBELY EAT EACHOTHER BY THEN. IMHO. LOL.


----------



## Crazewiteboi (Feb 4, 2008)

angeli697 said:


> The bluegills are very reselant even against p's I give it 2 weeks


2 WEEKS?!?!?! OMG!!! LOL. THEY'D PROBELY EAT EACHOTHER BY THEN. IMHO. LOL.
[/quote]

Well using it as a feeder probably wasnt the best idea..


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Crazewiteboi said:


> The bluegills are very reselant even against p's I give it 2 weeks


2 WEEKS?!?!?! OMG!!! LOL. THEY'D PROBELY EAT EACHOTHER BY THEN. IMHO. LOL.
[/quote]

Well using it as a feeder probably wasnt the best idea..
[/quote]
well i think it'll be gone tomarrow. lol. imho. good news. i'm gettin peat moss for my p's this weekend. w00t!


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Piranhas would usually eat the bluegill before 24hours. Back then my group of reds would eat bluegills down to nothing, I mean nothing is left! Bluegill was a great source of food for them during the spring and summer months. So I would say within 24 hours it should be eaten already.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Do you feed your pygos anything besides feeder fish?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

1 sec to forever, who really knows. Of course, when they get hungry is the real answer.


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

I fed my P's bluegill durin the summer and fall as well... it'll take them 2-3 days for them to get brave enough to take a bite, but once one of them gets a lil bit of the fin, it'll be over with in a matter of minutes, so expect it to happen soon!


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> I fed my P's bluegill durin the summer and fall as well... it'll take them 2-3 days for them to get brave enough to take a bite, but once one of them gets a lil bit of the fin, it'll be over with in a matter of minutes, so expect it to happen soon!


well its been 2 days so far, with the one bluegill in there. i haven't fed them at all. the tail of the bluegill is about gone from them nipping at it. but surprisingly the piranhas aren't nipping each other.


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

well give them another day... it should be gone tomorrow night, I'd guess.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

XSPhoto said:


> well give them another day... it should be gone tomorrow night, I'd guess.


hopefull it'd be gone by then. i'm at school right now, so idk wats goin on in the tank rite now.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

They are tough aren't they. I' ve fed mine a few of them but one bluegill about 3'' inches long lasted the longest and I ended up takeing it out because it was makeing itself at home in with 5 reds which all of them had 2'' or so on the bluegill.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

kfreeman said:


> They are tough aren't they. I' ve fed mine a few of them but one bluegill about 3'' inches long lasted the longest and I ended up takeing it out because it was makeing itself at home in with 5 reds which all of them had 2'' or so on the bluegill.


well i just got home from baseball practice. welp the bluegill is still alive. this is a little weird. i can't believe the piranhas are going 3 days w/o eating. weird. little confused. why won't they eat the freakin bluegill? they've taken bout a .5" of is tail so far.....still waiting.....


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

y the hell are u putting that blue gill thru this torture?

Do u sit there whacking off waiting for ur Piranhas to go at it?


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> y the hell are u putting that blue gill thru this torture?
> 
> Do u sit there whacking off waiting for ur Piranhas to go at it?


thats an unneccessary question.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

We learned our lesson the hard way and three of our six Ps died from eating a bluegill we thought would be fun to see them eat. It must of had a parasite or something. You never know getting a bluegill from any lake what is on the fish. If you love your fish...be careful because it's a crap shoot.


----------



## Crazewiteboi (Feb 4, 2008)

This istorture for the Piranhas and bluegill. The P's are starving and the blue gill is slowly getting eaten alive.. I would just take out the blue gill and feed the piranhas.


----------



## bigmike31 (Dec 19, 2007)

u should prob. take the bullgill out kinda like putting u in a crosscountry race and choppin off one of ur legs while hungry rotti's chase u......cruel


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

well i left the bluegill in there, but i threw in some tilapia for them.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Tough little critters. Gotta admire them LOL


----------



## bigmike31 (Dec 19, 2007)

was that bluegilled owned as of yet???????


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Well what day # did you finally give up on?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

torture? you gotta be kidding. have you ever read some of the tests on OPEFE? they had a few sanchezis in a tank with caribe. the sanchezis pop slowly dwindled after they killed all but one of them is that torture? that went on for months with the caribe chasing the sanchezi. please don't go off about how thats science and this is not. while this is not science it is the way they would naturally eat. personally i wouldn't do it bc of the chance of parasites.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

bigmike31 said:


> Well what day # did you finally give up on?


i gave up on day 4, like 2 weeks ago. i thought that was torture for not feeding them. lol cuz ik i can't go more than 6 hours without eating. lol.


----------



## Trivium160 (Mar 7, 2007)

Crazewiteboi said:


> This istorture for the Piranhas and bluegill. The P's are starving and the blue gill is slowly getting eaten alive.. I would just take out the blue gill and feed the piranhas.


I totally agree!!! what the hell man...get that fish out of there! save a life and let your shoal eat again!


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

ok. considering that i took the bluegill out of the tank like 3 weeks ago.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Riley said:


> y the hell are u putting that blue gill thru this torture?
> 
> Do u sit there whacking off waiting for ur Piranhas to go at it?


thats an unneccessary question.
[/quote]








LMAO


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

accualy, i just remembered, i didn't take that bluegill out. ig the piranhas just became hungry during the day, and ate it. lol.


----------



## bigmike31 (Dec 19, 2007)

bullgill ate all the piranha ........


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

WAT?!?! no. lol. the p's ate the bluegill. lol. that'd be F*cked up.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

How did you possible forget that. You said you took it out and then your like oh wait i just remembered I didnt take it out. What the heck man get your stuff straight.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

???????????????????????????


----------

